

AMD announces Mantle, a low-level graphics API replacement for Direct3D/OpenGL - mihai_ionic
http://imgur.com/a/RahVw

======
mihai_ionic
More information still coming out on the live stream:
[http://www.livestream.com/amdlivestream](http://www.livestream.com/amdlivestream).

Edit: It's over now. The VOD is available here:
[http://www.livestream.com/amdlivestream/video?clipId=pla_334...](http://www.livestream.com/amdlivestream/video?clipId=pla_33493acd-
ba7b-4917-8caf-ff204913625b). Mantle information starts at 02:26:40.

------
mscottmcbee
> Mantle enables 9x more draw calls per second than other APIs by reducing CPU
> overhead. [0]

That's a pretty extraordinary claim. I look forward to seeing if they can back
it up.

[0] [http://www.anandtech.com/show/7368/amd-gpu-product-
showcase-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/7368/amd-gpu-product-showcase-
live-blog)

